# STAHLS' Introduces Spirit Sale To Automate E-Commerce



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now any apparel decorator can create online stores to sell more custom shirts to groups, schools, causes, teams and businesses. The garment decorating experts at STAHLS’ have launched STAHLS’ Spirit Sale. 

STAHLS’ Spirit Sale is an online e-commerce platform that allows apparel decorators (known as shop owners) to create client specific web stores in less than 10 minutes. The stores can be “pop-up” stores designed to collect orders over a set period of time or “long term” stores designed to be open 24/7/365 for customers to shop.

After creating the framework of a store and generating a unique website address, the shop owner can fill it with products. Spirit Sale allows the user to select from thousands of stock garments available from STAHLS’ Transfer Express or import their own. Once items are added to the store, logos can be added on the items through one of the 3 integrated designs so that buyers can better visualize the finished product. 

“One of our beta-testers and early adopters has already used Spirit Sale to generate over $50,000 in revenue through the platform in a matter of months,” says Josh Ellsworth, Senior Vice President Sales for GroupeSTAHL and a contributor to the development of the platform. “We’ve already helped facilitate thousands of sales for our customers with Spirit Sale.” 

Here’s what sets Stahls’ Spirit Sale apart from other online store providers:
1.	Many eCommerce systems take a percentage of every sale. Spirit Sale only charges a simple annual fee. 
2.	Many solutions limit how many stores a shop owner can have open simultaneously. With Spirit Sale there is no store limit. Users can launch as many stores as desired.
3.	Many solutions split their solution into several modules and charge separately for each. Each Spirit Sale shop owner has full access to all the tools, including production management. 

For a no-obligation demo that will show you all the features and benefits of using Spirit Sale to sell more online, you can go to www.spiritsale.com


----------

